
Critical turning point can trigger abrupt climate change - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/04/20/critical.turning.point.can.trigger.abrupt.climate.change
======
bdfh42
So if I get this right - it will be ice bergs around the UK coastline any day
now. That could be - it's pretty chilly today.

~~~
biohacker42
Sadly I don't think we'll avoid major climate change. But on the other hand,
the Sahara was green and full of lakes and rivers once.

~~~
bdfh42
But it has to be 50:50 which way it goes. Do you think it will be warmer or
colder? Given where I live - I vote warmer - the thought of mile thick
glaciers in my back garden is rather depressing.

~~~
biohacker42
The way I understand it, currently the Gulf Stream evens out the temperatures
between the tropics and the north pole. The melting of the the north pole is
alleged to stop the Gulf Stream an this would make the tropics a lot warmer
but northern Europe colder.

